# and she used to be so cute girl....



## mentos_007 (Jun 18, 2005)

Seeeee???







hahaha look carefully


----------



## ferny (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm looking in the background because it can't be so obvious as the girl sticking her finger up. Plus, she's only got one finger. You wouldn't make fun of such a thing would you, Aleksandra? 


 :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 18, 2005)

no of course I wouldn't!!! 

But look which finger is she putting to her mouth  well... I just noticed this, but my friend found also one another funny thing, but this time in the background. See how the woman on the left composes with the "white thing which is eaten by the girl" (I've no idea how you call it)


----------



## Skipster (Jun 18, 2005)

CandyFloss


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 18, 2005)

Hahahaa

Nice and perverted. Too bad, if a guy posted a pic like this, he'd be labelled a pedophile.


----------



## ferny (Jun 19, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Hahahaa
> 
> Nice and perverted. Too bad, if a guy posted a pic like this, he'd be labelled a pedophile.


Yeah... if you say so... I guess....




> See how the woman on the left composes with the "white thing which is eaten by the girl" (I've no idea how you call it)


 :shock: I didn't notice that. 

Now it's your turn to make fun of me. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 19, 2005)

> Now it's your turn to make fun of me.


No I won't Peter  



> CandyFloss



good to know! thanks... so a word for today: CandyFloss 

EDIT: eyyyy... why do you said it is perverted?!?!?


----------



## sbalsama (Jun 20, 2005)

Mentos, I don't know how much pornography you've seen in your life, but for some reason guys get off to ladies sucking their middle finger.

Certainly wasn't the first thing I saw though :roll:


----------



## ferny (Jun 20, 2005)

> Mentos, I don't know how much pornography you've seen in your life, but for some reason guys get off to ladies sucking their middle finger.


*raises hand to speak*

I've seen plenty of porn and it does nothing for me. 

Not a single sexual thought entered my head as I looked at that picture and I was left as confused by DocFrankenstein's comment as Aleksandra was.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 20, 2005)

hah ok... so I'll delete the photo then  I don't want to spread kids pornography...


----------

